# Sex with my husband is ruining our marriage



## sheron (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been married to my husband since I was 19 and I'm 45 now. He was my high school sweetheart and I lost my virginity to him. We have 6 kids together and we are living comfortably. A few months ago, he started to become withdrawn from me. He didn't want sex as often and didn't make as many sexual advances as he used to. I figured this is because he works long hours as a truck driver and I know that he deals with a lot of stress and issues at work. I tried my best to make life comfortable for him at home since I know he works so hard at work. I've been trying to become more spontaneous with him also. A couple weeks ago, he came home one night and I started to give him a blow job before he hopped in the shower. He didn't stop me but when I did it, his penis tasted like feces. The smell wasn't too bad but it was obvious that feces had been on it. I didn't mention it to him and I let him finish. After that though, I began to get worried because in all my years of being married, this is something that never happened. We have never did anal sex and he has told me in the past that he isn't interested in that. I started to spy on his laptop and see what kind of websites he has been visiting and I found that he had been watching porn videos on a certain website. All of these videos were male on male and I could not find one that was with a woman and male. 

So this was hard for me because I don't like to spy but I confronted him anyway. I told him I found the videos in his history and he needs to explain. He said that he was sorry and he just was curious. He said that he never cheated on me but he was just unhappy with sex with me. He says he has fetish and fantasy that he wants me to fulfill to make him happy. He wanted me to get a strap and do anal sex to him. I did not want to do this but I love this man to death and I want to do anything to make him happy. I've never done this in my life but this was only for him. So we got the strap and I slept with him like he wanted. I didn't like it because there was no feeling for me. Also, I have a strong feeling that he has done this before. The first time I put it in, he looked back at me and smiled. I wasn't expecting that reaction since I assumed he would be in pain. We've done this 3 times now and he is loving it. Me, I'm miserable and I'm only doing this for him. I don't know how much longer I can hold on and although he is a great husband and father, I don't want to leave him. I don't know if this is a phase he is going through or what but I need help getting through this.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Have you tried incorporating it into your lovemaking? It seem to me that this would be a great way for you both to get what you want. You can both do each other. Try doing some research on it. 

Now you guys really need to talk about his preferences, is he bi or he just want you to do that once in awhile? Don't accuse or be judgmental just listen. 

You can both have fun with this and if he is being selfish remind him that sex/ lovemaking is shared between you. Both parties are entitled to feeling good and satisfied. 

I would make sure I keep the dialogue open and make him understand that you would not put up with cheating. 

Darling, never give a bj if it does not taste or smell good. You can get sick from that. Hepatitis.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Talk about a shytty sex life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Just learning that we men are pigs? We are into all sorts of sexual fetishes. I have tried almost all of them in the last 50 years. I am lucky that my wife and our girlfriend would try anything once and liked kinky stuff to spice things up. The problem I see with many posters on the internet is that the guy has a fetish but his wife just wants vanilla sex every time until it is routine and boring. You could also do as my wife did when I was into S&M. She invited her best friend into our marriage to sexually dominate me and she was with us for most of our 40+ year marriage. Not many wives would do that but she understood that a kink is something you want to do but a fetish is something you have to do. If you do not engage in your fetish, it will gnaw at you every day and make you unhappy. It will drive you to porn and then porn becomes your primary sex life. It will make you unhappy with your wife who does boring sex only. It can drive a person to cheat with someone into what they are into. It is a problem as you are discovering. 

My wife has humored me many times and tried the fetish I was into at the time. If she saw that I really liked it and it was not harmful, she would become an actress and play the role assigned to her in my fantasy because she loved me and wanted to make me happy. In return I had sex with her in the way she liked the most. Tit for tat.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

How do I say this?



> his penis tasted like feces.


He is banging a dude.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

sheron said:


> The first time I put it in, he looked back at me and smiled. I wasn't expecting that reaction since I assumed he would be in pain. We've done this 3 times now and he is loving it. Me, I'm miserable and I'm only doing this for him. I don't know how much longer I can hold on and although he is a great husband and father, I don't want to leave him. I don't know if this is a phase he is going through or what but I need help getting through this.


First of all, just the fact that you are willing to try this for your husband is showing him that you really care about him and his feelings. You also don't need to let this hurt your self confidence, but try to build on it. 

I'll try to explain a bit of what your husband is after. Odds are he likes having his prostate stimulated, but has never found an opportunity to explore this with you. Prostate stimulation is not inherently gay but it is inherently male (thus a curiosity in learning how men stimulate each other). 

I'd suggest you read up on various forms of prostate exploration that lends itself to mutual stimulation for heterosexual lovemaking. 

I'll give you an advanced idea so you can see some of the possibilities. Buy a simple TENS electro massager at your local pharmacy and then go online and buy an electrode to stimulate male kegel muscles. something like this and this:



















Then you can insert this and dial up and down prostate stimulation for him while in a traditional missionary position. Only dial it up for him when he does something that pleases you!!! The sensations will be intense for him. Next thing you know this will restore pleasure in your favor and you will be having way more fun than him, and he will thank you for it!

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

He either smeared his own on himself in some really strange fetish, or he is having anal sex with someone else.

There just aren't very many ways that your husband's penis could smell like feces .

Personally, I would get tested for STDs and stop having unprotected sex with him. Anal sex had the highest transmission rate for HIV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> There just aren't very many ways that your husband's penis could smell like feces .


Ummmm... He could stick his own fingers up his butt to stimulate his prostate, and then end up using those same fingers to jerk off. 

Badsanta


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Heterosexual males don't behave that way. He is bisexual.

Although that's not my thing, I don't judge people for their orientation, but in this case it is a big problem for your marriage for two reasons.

1. He has let you think that he is heterosexual.
2. He is almost certainly having sex with someone else, almost certainly a man (or men).

I don't see how this can be a phase he is going through, but in any case he needs to be honest with you if he wants to stay married to you.

Sorry to give you this bad news, but that's the way it looks from here.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........fvcking disgusting....

If I was a wife, and my husband pulled a stunt like this, I would wrap an iron skillet around his head. Gonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok. Before I weigh in on this, I have to ask. How do you know what feces tastes like? And what exactly does it tastes like?

I ask because while I'm familiar with it's pungent bouquet, I couldn't tell you if I tasted something with feces in it. I'm sure it would tasted BAD, but I don't know how I'd be able to identify it as feces if there was no smell coming along for the ride.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Really? Post #1, I was blowing my husband and he had **** on his ****? Then go away for 5 hours and watch the responses roll in...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Ok. Before I weigh in on this, I have to ask. How do you know what feces tastes like? And what exactly does it tastes like?
> 
> I ask because while I'm familiar with it's pungent bouquet, I couldn't tell you if I tasted something with feces in it. I'm sure it would tasted BAD, but I don't know how I'd be able to identify it as feces if there was no smell coming along for the ride.


My first thought too but opted for humor instead. Ugh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is school out? Not buying this story.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

anonmd said:


> Really? Post #1, I was blowing my husband and he had **** on his ****? Then go away for 5 hours and watch the responses roll in...


Gee thanks for helping a new poster feel welcomed! I once went to give my girlfriend in college oral, and it smelled like she had **** on her ****. I imagine she had a rough day and forgot that she had not had a shower just yet before asking me for oral. So just because someone might taste like they have **** on her or her **** does not mean it was actually in there. It could just be that it sat all day in a dutch oven!!!!!!!
@sheron just ignore the idiots!

Badsanta


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Gee thanks for helping a new poster feel welcomed! I once went to give my girlfriend in college oral, and it smelled like she had **** on her ****. I imagine she had a rough day and forgot that she had not had a shower just yet before asking me for oral. So just because someone might taste like they have **** on her or her **** does not mean it was actually in there. It could just be that it sat all day in a dutch oven!!!!!!!
> 
> @sheron just ignore the idiots!
> 
> Badsanta


Come on...

You know this one is a little funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Top 10 reasons a trucker guy's penis may taste like **** that do NOT involve cheating. 

10: He put on a pair of used underwear backwards.
9: He has a diaper fetish.
8: He had really bad breath and performed autofellatio.
7: While driving his truck there was not a bathroom close enough for him to make it in time.
6: Truckers only have access to the worst foods while on the road, and he experienced violent back splash while in the restroom.
5: He showered next to a homeless mental patient slinging fecal matter everywhere.
4: A buddy hazed him with a fart bomb.
3: He was eating chitlins while driving and spilled some in his lap. 
2: There was no toilet paper in his rest room stall and things got rough. He wiped with his underwear and then unsuccessfully tried to wash them in the sink completely before putting them back on. 


....drum roll...

1. He scratched his ass all day and did not wash his hands before going pee! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

intheory said:


> Getting sh1t in your mouth can cause e coli infection; which has the potential to shut down your kidneys. If someone's junk smells like feces; don't put it in your mouth. Just giving you permission to say no, *since you seem uncomfortable enforcing that hygiene boundary.*
> 
> *It's possible he had diarrhea all over himself and didn't clean up. In that case, what's wrong with him?*
> 
> ...


OMG... Post of the year!!! 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> OMG... Post of the year!!!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This should be framed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> *He either smeared his own on himself in some really strange fetish*, or he is having anal sex with someone else.
> 
> There just aren't very many ways that your husband's penis could smell like feces .
> 
> Personally, I would get tested for STDs and stop having unprotected sex with him. Anal sex had the highest transmission rate for HIV.


Don't think we have a barf emoji, but...

BARF.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

intheory said:


> Getting sh1t in your mouth can cause e coli infection; which has the potential to shut down your kidneys. If someone's junk smells like feces; don't put it in your mouth. Just giving you permission to say no, since you seem uncomfortable enforcing that hygiene boundary.
> 
> It's possible he had diarrhea all over himself and didn't clean up. In that case, what's wrong with him?
> 
> ...


Ugh.

Double BARF.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Don't think we have a barf emoji, but...
> 
> BARF.


Fixed it for ya'...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wait, so you were going down on your husband and his junk tasted like poop and you *still went there? *

Ask your husband who's ass was on his junk. 

It's possible he may have an anal fetish. But the web is chock full of hetero anal sex and yet your man was looking at gay anal sex. 

If it looks like a duck, likes to watch other ducks, and tastes like a duck.....it's a duck.

Your man digs other men.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Fixed it for ya'...
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Where did you find that! I've wanted to post an emoji like that so many times...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Where did you find that! I've wanted to post an emoji like that so many times...


Courtesy of the infamous @CharlieParker, go to Sherv.NET - MSN Display Pictures, MSN Emoticons, MSN Names, MSN Icons and Display Pics and type in just about any topic you can think of -- there's an emoticon for it!! Forum codes are super-easy to copy and paste. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Wait, so you were going down on your husband and his junk tasted like poop and you *still went there? *
> 
> Ask your husband who's ass was on his junk.
> 
> ...


It didn't taste like duck. It tasted like poo.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I doubt any " great husband" would allow his wife to go down on him with poop on his pecker.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

richie33 said:


> I doubt any " great husband" would allow his wife to go down on him with poop on his pecker.


Correct, because she could die from ecoli among other things.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Correct, because she could die from ecoli among other things.


My guess is there are a lot of men (and people in general) who don't know this, because there are also a lot of people who also don't understand that going from ass to vag without washing will likely cause an infection. :/


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gack...

I'm not old enough for this thread. 

People are sick...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## susan-reed (Feb 9, 2016)

Tell him how you feel that it is making you miserable 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Why didn't you ask him to take a shower first, then give him a BJ!! Aside from all the implications of why his Penis smells like Poop, that's just downright disgusting!


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh come on.... She drops one post and vanishes.

The gay truck stop cliché? Please, you guys never used to be so gullible.

TAM's slipping....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Ummmm... He could stick his own fingers up his butt to stimulate his prostate, and then end up using those same fingers to jerk off.
> 
> Badsanta


Dude, she knows he's been watching gay porn. REALLY? you didn't catch that? THis guy is a homosexual and his wife doesn't know it.


----------



## sheron (Mar 5, 2016)

My husband has seen this thread and is unhappy. How can I delete it?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

sheron said:


> My husband has seen this thread and is unhappy. How can I delete it?


First you have to tell us why his junk tasted like it had been in someone's ass! What's his story on this! 

I know, he was running late and so he rushed out of the men's room. But he fell onto some other guy who'd was being over, who hadn't yet pulled up his pants. And Bam, his junk entered this other guys' sass. Totally accidental like.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

sheron said:


> My husband has seen this thread and is unhappy. How can I delete it?


Click on thread tools and follow the instructions to delete the thread. Anyone who starts a post has the ability to delete it along with all the comments from everyone.

Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@badsanta

You're no fun.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

sheron said:


> My husband has seen this thread and is unhappy. How can I delete it?


Of course he's unhappy, because he knows you're onto him. Which is why you really need TAM right about now...


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Gee thanks for helping a new poster feel welcomed! I once went to give my girlfriend in college oral, and it smelled like she had **** on her ****. I imagine she had a rough day and forgot that she had not had a shower just yet before asking me for oral. So just because someone might taste like they have **** on her or her **** does not mean it was actually in there. It could just be that it sat all day in a dutch oven!!!!!!!
> 
> @sheron just ignore the idiots!
> 
> Badsanta


Um ew.

She had a problem wiping or not wiping.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I know if I smelled s**t on my partner d**k I would not put it in my mouth F** that.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe it was tasted, not just smelled, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autopilot (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, butt...:lol:


----------

